# Ghost ooth hatch



## Mantid Z. (Sep 20, 2020)

So this morning I look into my cup full of ghost ooths and I see that ooth has hatched. 8 have hatched, 1 stuck in the ooth and 1 stuck in a worm string. I was wondering if more are going to hatch?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 20, 2020)

Possibly, there could be stragglers.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 20, 2020)

Which ooth was this in the series? if first it must need more misting.


----------



## Mantid Z. (Sep 21, 2020)

hibiscusmile said:


> Which ooth was this in the series? if first it must need more misting.


No, humidity stays at around 60-70% I mist once a day. I think it’s because I moved it from its original angle.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 21, 2020)

That is fine conditions. It maybe just wasn’t fully fertile.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Sep 21, 2020)

Orientation of ooth ime doesn’t matter, they need a lot more than gravity to break free from the ooth(I’ve hatched polyspilota, tenodera, and mantis just by leaving them on their sides). Maybe this was a smaller ooth or some eggs dried up before


----------

